# Photo Impact 8



## GerdDieWaldfee (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute,

hat jemand von euch ein Tutorial zu Ulead Photo Impact 8 ?
Ich finde nirgendwo eins ;(

Danke im vorraus!

Gerd


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Oktober 2003)

http://www.eastofthesun.com/

http://www.grafikland.com/

http://www.ulead.de/learning/pi.htm

Letztendlich solle sich noch was in unserer *alten* Toplist finden, Link dazu findest Du im Footer von tutorials.de!


----------



## zenga (6. Oktober 2003)

Forum & Tuts >
http://www.grafik-community.de/wbb2/portal.php


----------

